# "Spell Check" Failure



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2012)

Rearrange the letters to spell out an important part of human body that is more useful when erect

 P N E S I
 
              
 

Those who spelled spine became doctors……..the others are my friends


----------



## alelover (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## sunman76 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello friend


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 19, 2012)

No doctor here


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 19, 2012)

Is S-N-I-P-E a body part? :hit:
:laugh1:


----------

